
Responding to government legal demands for customer data - Lightning
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues/archive/2013/07/16/responding-to-government-legal-demands-for-customer-data.aspx
======
barista
I am surprised that Microsoft took as much flak for it as it did when pretty
much every other online property including Google and Facebook has complied
with these demand (as they are legally supposed to do).

Besides it is also interesting to note that providers such as Google and
Facebook probably have a lot more interesting data that the government is
likely interested in. It is more likely that data from the likes of Google and
Facebook that can be used to track an individual or can be detrimental to them
as compared to the data that Microsoft has.

~~~
LoganCale
Microsoft has gotten the worst of it so far because of NSA documents
explicitly describing the relationship with Microsoft. Presumably similar
documents exist for the other companies involved, but they haven't been
leaked.

